# Donald Nijboer"s Book Launch in Toronto



## Warbirds News (Apr 22, 2014)

Book Launch: “Spitfire Mk V vs C.202 Folgore” and “The Illustrated History No 126 Wing RCAF D-Day to VE-Day.”

Book Launch: ?Spitfire Mk V vs C.202 Folgore? and ?The Illustrated History No 126 Wing RCAF D-Day to VE-Day.?


----------

